# 1/4" thick chain rings from the PRE-1900 period



## pnfkwfl (May 6, 2008)

I just purchased a rather large lot of chain rings so I could get the one I wanted. I would like to get rid of the remainder. I have broken them down into three groups. These are the 1/4" thick 1" pitch (skip tooth) rings and they are all nickel plated. I used a 3/16" block chain and set the ring in it. If it did not fit I put them in the 1/4" thick stack. None of the rings are warped or out of round that I can tell. If you are interested you can email me at...


pnfkwfl@yahoo.com​

If you know what they are from I would like to know.

The pictures are at this link because of the 4 pic limit in here...

http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2107

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## mre straightbar (May 6, 2008)

*chain rings*

like # 7  would look good on my elgin


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 6, 2008)

How much for #4?


----------

